# Katy Perry vs Cheryl Cole 8x (Brust- und Poduell)



## YYYMAN (21 März 2011)




----------



## YYYMAN (21 März 2011)

Abstimmung jetzt möglich


----------



## follfreak (21 März 2011)

Das ist eindeutig: Katy Perry: langweiliger Po
Cheryl Cole: geilster den ich je gesehen hab


----------



## Brittfan (21 März 2011)

Ganz klar Katy Perry, Cheryl Cole kann gar nichts!!!


----------



## YYYMAN (21 März 2011)

Ich persönlich finde zwar dass Katy besser singen kann,

aber Cheryl hat eindeutig das bessere Aussehen.


----------



## hengst (21 März 2011)

wow sind das schöne nippel...


----------



## follfreak (21 März 2011)

Brittfan schrieb:


> Ganz klar Katy Perry, Cheryl Cole kann gar nichts!!!



So ein Quatsch: OK, über die Brüste kann man sich streiten
Aber sie dir mal Cheryl's geilen im Vergleich zu Katy's langweiligen Po an!

Außerdem hat Cheryl noch das schönere Gesicht!!!


----------



## YYYMAN (21 März 2011)

Dank denTanga und dem auftätowierten Tweety(wenn man genau hinsieht erkennt man den kleinen gelben Vogel), welches aus der Trainingshose ragt hat Cheryl einen kleinen Vorteil, da kann Katy's nicht mithalten


----------



## Quick Nick (21 März 2011)

Katy ist zwar ziemlich geil aber an Cheryl kommt sie net ran


----------



## begoodtonite (22 März 2011)

na im gegensatz zu euren kommentaren spricht das ergebnis bisher doch für sich. ich finde cheryl nicht besonders. typisch britischer durchschnitt halt..und musikalisch kommt von ihr auch ned viel. katy ist und bleibt ganz sicher heißer uns hat zudem mehr sex-appeal, wenn auch auf ihre eigene art. schlusswort: ich mag sie, sie katy


----------



## Punisher (22 März 2011)

Katy ist geil


----------



## nilssven (22 März 2011)

das ist doch mal einen traum frau oder


----------



## neman64 (23 März 2011)

Eindeutig Katy Perry


----------



## pmoro (31 März 2011)

Brust Katy... Po Cheryl.

Im Notfall würd ich sie aber beide nehmen


----------



## blob1503 (5 Apr. 2011)

katy perry


----------



## Chris80 (5 Apr. 2011)

:drip:ganz klar Katy


----------



## dommedarula (8 Mai 2011)

Brüste: Katy Perry
Stimme und Po: Cheryl Cole


----------



## mervinjminky (5 Juni 2011)

Katy Perry :thumbup:


----------

